# Leaning post installation question



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Just got a new leaning post to install on my boat. I have done some reading and some say that you need backing plates while others say that silicone and stainless screws will hold it. I don't have a hatch that would allow me to get under the deck where the seat is so I would have to have one put in if I have to have backing plates. Any input will be much appreciated.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I'll guarantee you that after a while you will need a backing plate. It may take a couple years but it will need one. If you decide not to use one use a lot of 5200 on everything the touches the deck screws included. You don't want any water getting by the screws to rot any wood if you have any.


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

*5200*

Clean the mounting area with acetone throughly,place your post in the desired mounting place, draw the feet and screw holes. Move post to the side, drill 3/16 holes in screw hole position. Pump 5200 into screw holes and in the drawn feet profiles. Carefully place post back in position. Use # 14 stainless sheet metal screws approx. 1 1/2 long. Put a little dab of 5200 on screws before screwing the in with a #3 size phillips head.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Thanks for the advice, headed to go get supplies and install it today


----------

